
Google expansion to downtown San Jose; Up to 20,000 jobs possible - Lind5
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/06/06/google-san-jose-craft-search-giants-downtown-expansion/
======
ilamont
Having a giant facility so close to Google's other offices has obvious
benefits, but there are costs as well - more expensive real estate, difficult
to compete with other companies for staff of all levels, hard for workers to
find affordable housing, etc.

To mitigate some of these issues, would Google ever consider setting up such a
giant campus outside of the Bay Area or in another state?

~~~
Lind5
Employees like the urban work/eat/live concept with mass transit at their
fingertips. San Jose will be great for that, especially with BART eventually
coming. It will be interesting to see what happens with downtown rents.. I
know there are a lot of new developments going up

